# grammaticaal geslacht



## (lKj)

*Split off from this thread.*
*Frank, moderator*

Waarom is het trouwens "het meisje"? Dat is ook zo in (het?) Duits - das Mädchen. Als je dan een voornaamwoord voor het meisje gebruiken wilt, zegt je "es". Het klinkt zo als of zij een ding was, dat heeft mij al sinds altijd gestoord.


----------



## Grytolle

Al je voorbeelden kloppen 

Meisje is het verkleinwoord van meis/meid, alle verkleinwoorden zijn onzijdig. In tegenstelling tot in het Duits verwijzen Nederlanders altijd naar "het meisje" met "ze/zij" niet met "het"


----------



## Dick Farang

Grytolle said:


> Al je voorbeelden kloppen
> 
> Meisje is het verkleinwoord van meis/meid, alle verkleinwoorden zijn onzijdig. In tegenstelling tot in het Duits verwijzen Nederlanders altijd naar "het meisje" met "ze/zij" niet met "het"



Naar mijn aanvoelen (en ik heb zowel in België als in Nederland vertoefd) is het woord “meisje” weliswaar onzijdig, maar moeten de voornaamwoordelijke aanduidingen wel vrouwelijk zijn:

“Toen het meisje van school kwam, ging zij eerst langs haar grootmoeder die haar altijd verwendde.”

Waarmee nog maar eens bewezen is dat taalkunde geen strikt exacte wetenschap is.

Terloops: De voormalig bondskanselier Helmut Kohl placht de huidige bondskanselier Angela Merkel “das Mädchen” te noemen; zou het “es” of “sie” geweest zijn ?


----------



## Frank06

Dick Farang said:


> Naar mijn aanvoelen (en ik heb zowel in België als in Nederland vertoefd) is het woord “meisje” weliswaar onzijdig, maar moeten de voornaamwoordelijke aanduidingen wel vrouwelijk zijn:
> “Toen het meisje van school kwam, ging zij eerst langs haar grootmoeder die haar altijd verwendde.”


Akkoord.


> Waarmee nog maar eens bewezen is dat taalkunde geen strikt exacte wetenschap is.


Je spant de kar voor het paard: er wordt hier weinig of niets bewezen . 
Ten eerste is de grammatica van een bepaalde taal is maar een mini-onderdeeltje van de taalkunde, en heus niet het belangrijkste of het meest interessante. 
Ten tweede _beschrijft_ een zinnige grammatica taalfenomenen. Een goede grammatica zou doen wat jij doet: beschrijven hoe een grammaticaal onzijdig woord (het meisje) toch door een vrouwelijk voornaamwoord vervangen kan worden / wordt.



> Terloops: De voormalig bondskanselier Helmut Kohl placht de huidige bondskanselier Angela Merkel“das Mädchen” te noemen; zou het “es” of “sie” geweest zijn ?


Dat is voer voor het Duitse forum.

Frank


----------



## (lKj)

Dank jullie voor de informaties. Het is echt beter dat het meisje dan _zij_ wordt, want in het Duits is het altijd zo dat het voornaamwoord ook onzijdig is als het woord onzijdig is. 
Helmut Kohl heeft dus tamelijk zeker "het" gezegd als hij een voornaamwoord voor haar heeft gebruikt


----------



## DenHans

Nog zoiets geks:

De vrouw _wier _kinderen op straat spelen,
de man _wiens _vrouw op de kinderen past,
het meisje _*wiens*_ouders hier beschreven staan...


----------



## Grytolle

Dat zou wel "wier" moeten zijn, denk ik. Wiens/wier richten zich immers naar het biologisch geslacht (anders is het "welks/welker")


----------



## Dick Farang

Veel jonge Nederlandstaligen hebben geen notie van grammaticaal geslacht en van naamvallen (hier een genitiefvorm) en weten geen blijf met de vormen “wiens” en “wier”, die dan ook vaak fout gebruikt worden, ook op radio, op televisie en in kranten.

Samenvattend: “wiens” voor mannelijk en onzijdig enkelvoud, “wier” voor vrouwelijk enkelvoud en voor meervoud.

Ik meen dat het biologische geslacht voorrang moet krijgen op het grammaticale geslacht, dus:

“Het meisje, wier ouders …”

en ook:

“Het kind, wier ouders …”
“Het slachtoffer, wier bezittingen …”

als uit de context duidelijk wordt dat het om een vrouwelijke persoon gaat.

Voor wie nog met “wiens” en “wier” worstelt: In modern Nederlands wordt ook vaak “van wie de ouders …” (met lidwoord dus) gezegd i.p.v. “wiens/wier ouders …”.

Voor voorwerpen zegt men altijd “waarvan” (met lidwoord); voor personen “wiens” en “wier” (zonder lidwoord), resp. “van wie” (met lidwoord) en soms ook (minder correct ) “waarvan” (met lidwoord).

De vormen “welks” en “welker” lijken mij bijzonder archaïsch.

(Misschien worden zij wel ergens in de Statenbijbel gebruikt.)

Ook in het Duits zijn de betrekkelijke voornaamwoorden (Relativpronomen) “welcher, welche, welches, …” (die geen genitiefvorm hebben) archaïsch en worden zij in modern Duits door “der, die, das, …” vervangen.

Overigens zijn de Duitse tegenhangers van “wiens” en “wier”: “deren”, “dessen” en “derer”.


----------



## Dick Farang

Frank06 said:


> ...
> 
> Je spant de kar voor het paard: er wordt hier weinig of niets bewezen .
> Ten eerste is de grammatica van een bepaalde taal is maar een mini-onderdeeltje van de taalkunde, en heus niet het belangrijkste of het meest interessante.
> Ten tweede _beschrijft_ een zinnige grammatica taalfenomenen. Een goede grammatica zou doen wat jij doet: beschrijven hoe een grammaticaal onzijdig woord (het meisje) toch door een vrouwelijk voornaamwoord vervangen kan worden / wordt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Frank


 
Zoals uit mijn profiel blijkt heb ik het grootste deel van mijn beroepsleven (zo’n 35 jaar) in de automatisering gewerkt en dan kweek je wel een apart soort strikte logica aan.

Uit een computer, zij het een mainframe, server of PC, komt er nl. niets, wat er niet eerst in gestopt is.

Overigens deel ik jouw mening dat een taal een levend fenomeen is en dat spraakkunstboeken (en ook woordenboeken) de stand van een taal moeten weergeven (en zeker geen regels opleggen).


----------



## (lKj)

Dank je voor de informatie. Nederlands heeft een goed "keus" gemakt, op het biologische geslacht te achten. Het lijkt mij intuïtiever. 

Volgens mij is welche trouwens niet archaïsch, het wordt niet vaak in gesproken taal gebruikt (ik weet niet hoe het in Duitsland is) maar het is nog wel vaak in huidige teksten te zien.


----------

